# The new Lara Croft



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

In her latest incarnation the new Lara Croft isn’t just a pretty face - as a former gymnastic representative for Great Britain, she’s now got the all action skills to match.

Athletic and agile, 23 year old Alison Carroll from Croydon is set to be catapulted from her current job as a receptionist to a world of superstardom as she follows in the footsteps of Oscar-winning actress Angelina Jolie and model Nell McAndrew to become the new face of Lara Croft.

Unlike her predecessors Alison does not come from a modelling background, but with 12 years’ experience as a professional display gymnast, she is completely at ease at the thought of appearing in front of thousands of screaming Lara Croft fans. She certainly had no trouble impressing the judges when she competed against hundreds of other hopefuls in the search to find the live model of the action heroine.

Alison is an elite gymnast who has flown the flag for Great Britain. She has performed across the UK and overseas as part of a team of twenty athletes, wowing Prince Charles when she appeared at a special event at Westminster Abbey. She is also a dedicated coach of younger gymnasts, and recently choreographed the routine for the junior team that won the British National Championships.

Alison already follows a rigorous training regime, visiting the gym six times per week, and will be well prepared as she embarks on the fast and gruelling training programme required to portray sexy heroine Lara Croft. Starting immediately she will undertake a series of courses which will include a SAS survival, combat and semi-automatic weapon firing courses in Eastern Europe, and a crash course in world archaeology, to become the world famous, archaeologist and action heroine.

*www.crunchgear.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/article1043524023cfd6f00000578858-468x691.jpg

Hi Reso Pics 
1: *www.pcgamingplanet.com/images/2008/08/alison-carrollis-1.jpg
2: *www.pcgamingplanet.com/images/2008/08/alison-carrollis-2.jpg  

Read More

Man!!! She is *hot*!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 13, 2008)

you just bet me .. i was about to post it..

she looks exactly like the real game character...

anyway angelina jolie looked powerful in that role .. 


anyway mod .. dont u feel this is inappropriate section to post....

reporting ... !!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 13, 2008)

What happened to Angelina Jolie? This is like a television show switching actors. My heart has been shot.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG... Is this Technology News ?? :O


----------



## Pathik (Aug 13, 2008)

Arey this will be moved to Gamerz section in some time. You guys are deviating from the main point.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

AWSSOME! 
She looks soooo real 
But I think Angelina Jolie would also have looked great for this role...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 13, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Arey this will be moved to Gamerz section in some time. You guys are deviating from the main point.


where is the *MAIN POINT* ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

Garbage said:


> where is the *MAIN POINT* ??


The looks ma boy, the looks


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 13, 2008)

she looks good but not comparable to Angelina jolie


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2008)

Davidboon said:


> she looks good but not comparable to Angelina jolie


But she is a REAL athlete, not some model or actress


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 13, 2008)

i think mods should be a example ... and post thread in respective section...

then is rules bendable for mods alone here ???

and please dont justify saying anything pathik..

we expect more from mods...\

hope this gets moved soon....

why cant u post it in gaming section directly ???


----------



## skippednote (Aug 13, 2008)

Stunned


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2008)

MEH! I still want Angie to the Lady Croft.No on replaces her, not even this double DD babe.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2008)

Saw this article in the newspaper today ! Well , a change is always for good !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 13, 2008)

want more widescreen / HQ pics ... 
Visit here 

*www.tombraiderchronicles.com/lara/alisoncarroll/wallpaper_01.html


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 13, 2008)

i want Angelina Jolie back....Angelina Jolie Angelina Jolie Angelina Jolie Angelina Jolie Angelina Jolie


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

Hot Chick.


----------



## krazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

I prefer Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

old news, i mean too old *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/86.png


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 14, 2008)

Are you guys crazy ?? Angelina aunty is old. She is lusty, not sexy. This girl kicks her ass, physically and beautifully ! Plus she is brit !! Oh god i love her ! Angelina can go take care of her 7 babies..


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

me so don't likes fake jugs *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/97.png
Anyway here are some more HQ shots, well she got BCG shots too, good for her:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2008.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-1.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-2.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-3.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-4.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-5.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-6.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-7.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/AlisonCarrollTheNewLaraCroftAug2-8.jpg


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 14, 2008)

Angelina is Lara Croft @ her sexiest... Alison is athletic... I prefer the sexy one....  

This gals got a good bod... esp.. _terrific legs_. But is flawed.. in skin. Not spotless... scar on the left knee... needle mark on the left hand... & not to forget... a mole _between_ . These give her a real-ness... that she has come up as an ordinary girl in ordinary conditions.

But Angel is still my perfect Lara. Time might have taken it's toll. So.... drop out 
*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:GkXYD-16zNDi4M:*img227.imageshack.us/img227/659/angelinajolie061ldp5.jpg*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:l0A7lI6PJxgEQM:*img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/06_02/CroftBikiniL_468x668.jpg​


----------



## krazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

Quite simply Angelina Jolie is to Lara Croft what Daniel Radcliffe is to Harry Potter.


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 14, 2008)

Any way i m waiting desperately for the UNDERWORLD. Its graphics is going to be amazing.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Are you guys crazy ?? Angelina aunty is old. She is lusty, not sexy. This girl kicks her ass, physically and beautifully ! Plus she is brit !! Oh god i love her ! Angelina can go take care of her 7 babies..


That "aunty" can kick this girls booty back to the next oblivion.Check her out in Wanted.Age doesn't matter nor does it have anything to do with her having kids.Do you dare question the lady who has been voted "World's Sexiest Female" end number of times?


----------



## krazzy (Aug 14, 2008)

Lawl. This Alison Carrol is the one who looks like an aunty. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 14, 2008)

+1 for Angy


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 14, 2008)

Allison baby, you just got a new faaaaaaaaaannnn


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2008)

This thread almost got me into BIG trouble in my office.... a Lady visitor to our office just happend to see me scrolling on this page .. for a moment I thought she was my boss's wife, but she turned out to be someone else !!! I was really freaked out for sometime.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

God save you this time.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

Lara looks hotter this time.
Gives tough competition to Angelina Jolie.


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok,

This lady looks weird
Short
Kinda Fat

 >.<


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 15, 2008)

Dunno, but for some reason she reminds me of Carmen Elektra from Meet The Spartans 

The bomb so fresh...
The bomb so dope...
The bomb so deff...
The bomb so cool...


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 15, 2008)

Great bo*bs


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 15, 2008)

^^+123456789


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^nubs fall for silicone


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^nubs fall for silicone


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 16, 2008)

T159 on Kalyani's Case again  Man u r like a tormenting Big B to him. U might just emotionally scar him for rest of his life turning him into a Skullfu**er.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

are the jugs fake  ? . Sorry, me also dont like fakies . Still she is hot.


----------



## skippednote (Apr 26, 2009)

^
hahahhahhahaahahhahah


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL!

a forum to spam


----------



## Davidboon (Apr 26, 2009)

^ WTF !!  its porn !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 26, 2009)

she's pretty  uber pretty(not angelina, the girl on the OP's post)


----------

